# Does a computer that uses watercooling need a system fan?



## Miguel2013 (Jul 30, 2012)

Isn't the system fan needed to cool down the air for the different internal fans to cool the system components, wouldn't using water cooling blocks eliminate the need of a system fan and unnecesary noise?


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jul 30, 2012)

Ubuntusario said:


> Isn't the system fan needed to cool down the air for the different internal fans to cool the system components, wouldn't using water cooling blocks eliminate the need of a system fan and unnecesary noise?



Depends on the loop.


----------



## natr0n (Jul 30, 2012)

nothing is 100% , you'll usually need a fan somewhere.


----------



## lyndonguitar (Jul 30, 2012)

Ubuntusario said:


> Isn't the system fan needed to cool down the air for the different internal fans to cool the system components, wouldn't using water cooling blocks eliminate the need of a system fan and unnecesary noise?



if the loop covers everything. i think no fan is needed.


----------



## de.das.dude (Jul 30, 2012)

there are a lot of ICs and chips that do generate heat. even though it doesnt have heatsinks doesnt mean it doesnt get hot.

now if there is good convection currents in the system (when there is an open top) you dont need a fan. also when the radiator has a fan on it which draws air into or out of the case, then you dont need a fan either.

However, for all else its best to use a single exhaust fan, silent ones are enough.


----------



## phanbuey (Jul 30, 2012)

you do need at least minimal airflow through the box still.


----------



## pantherx12 (Jul 30, 2012)

Pretty much always need airflow, just get quiet fans 1000 rpm or so : ]


----------



## PopcornMachine (Jul 30, 2012)

A couple case fans is always a good idea.  They don't have to be powerful or loud, but just keep the air moving so any heat there is will leave the case.


----------



## phanbuey (Jul 30, 2012)

I think the apple 1's were the first computers in a wooden box, and even though those chips didnt generate a ton of heat, ended up melting eventually because they didn't put vent holes in the box.


----------



## hat (Jul 30, 2012)

You'll need some sort of airflow over your rad at least. My h70 with 2 fans on it would probably outdo a triple rad with no fans. You gotta get the heat out of there. If you're going full water and low noise, a set of Noctua fans would be good.


----------



## johnnyfiive (Jul 30, 2012)

If the VRM area isn't water cooled and the southbridge and northbridge aren't water cooled (nehalem setup especially), you need some airflow over those areas. Basically, if everything isn't under water, you need some air flow.


----------



## purecain (Jul 30, 2012)

99.9% of the time you will need a fan to cool your radiator...
99.9% of motherboards benefit from some airflow...

i always thought moving to water would mean less noise/fans... i moved onto a simple water loop and wasnt very happy. cooler temps but the rad heated up too much without active cooling...

back on air now and am more than happy i made the change back... this is of course just my oppinion..


----------



## cadaveca (Jul 30, 2012)

purecain said:


> back on air now and am more than happy i made the change back... this is of course just my oppinion..



I feel as you do. Ease of maintenence being the biggest factor for me. I had more than enough rad, and quiet enough fans.

Building water rigs for silince is a real art, IMHO, and to me, this is part of the reason we see desk-PCs way more often as of late. Most who have done it really seem to be getting superb temps with minimal ambient noise.

I kinda of almost think that most cases are just too small for truly decent watercooling...and because they are small, YES, you need at least one fan capable of exchanging the volume of air in the case relatively quickly. Figuring out the ideal amount of flow can be figured out with some relatively simple math.

With the right case, convective airflow might be enough, but i think not in 99.999% of the time, with actual cases on the market.


----------



## purecain (Jul 31, 2012)

cadaveca said:


> Ease of maintenence being the biggest factor for me. I had more than enough rad, and quiet enough fans.[/quote
> 
> ease of maintenance, your not kidding... the biggest reason i switched back, i did learn a lot about pc fans and controllers in general during the process. of trying(and failing) to make the system silent...
> 
> ...


----------



## Mussels (Jul 31, 2012)

as everyone has said, you always need case airflow for the low heat components, or the heat will just build up indefinitely.


----------



## Outback Bronze (Jul 31, 2012)

Yep agree with everybody. Been water cooling for 8+ years now and have still always used airflow combined.


----------



## pantherx12 (Jul 31, 2012)

purecain said:


> cadaveca said:
> 
> 
> > Ease of maintenence being the biggest factor for me. I had more than enough rad, and quiet enough fans.[/quote
> ...


----------

